# How to cut cards or just to shoot effectively and accurately... my way.



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've had many requests to show exactly HOW I go about cutting cards and develop the accuracy necessary to do so... well here it is in a "nut shell".

It starts with your base, the foundation. You align your feet so that each and every time you pull up to your sight picture... you see the same thing.... adjust your feet/stance to achieve accuracy, not your upper half. You're after as few variables as possible. So if you move your upper half and your bottom half to align, you have two variables... if you move only the bottom half so that you pull and your target is aligned properly, and comfortably... you will hit more often. Basically the more variables you introduce upon yourself the more likely you will miss as a mistake in one carries on to the others.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting stuff and well spelled out.
Thanks!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Very informative. I need to work on a few things.


----------



## SlingGal (Jun 18, 2011)

Wonderful advice! Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very good tutorial, Bill. Thanks for this. Now I just need to overcome my problem with beard snatch!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I know what I will be doing when the rain stops.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nice tutorial Bill we are so similar in how we do it, with shooting air rifles since I was 14 and playing snooker to a very high standard the stance you have is very similar to mine the back foot about 8 to 10 inches in front of your other, turning very slightly towards your front foot this aligns the feet and body up with the target also giving you a very solid base, as for aiming with the stick again it Is something you do with the snooker cue the only difference is you bend over when aiming, also pulling the bands out then dropping the head is just the way I do it.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Great instructional video Bill -- Tex


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Bill, Very Helpful

I am doing pretty well now, but sometimes not so much. This video brought up a few points that I see that I need to tweak and work on....

a little adjustment will go a long way..

much appreciated.

LGD


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Does this work for regular circle targets?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Aras said:


> Does this work for regular circle targets?


 For any target a strong base is very important and body alignment the last part raising the s/shot to shoot is up to you, their are several ways it's what your most comfortable with.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes that's right, Hawk.

All targets, no matter the shape or size, can be taken with this method... another way to imagine it is: Think of your body as an army tank... above the waist is the turret, everything below the hips is the tracks and drive mechanism. Instead of parking and turning the turret towards the target you instead lock the turret's side to side movement, so you're aiming forward, and adjust windage (side to side movement) using your tracks (feet). Once you're in alignment, your front hand (the barrel) can be raised or lowered depending on the required elevation.

With your cheekbone positioned directly above the bands, ever so slightly touching, your eye is now in alignment with the bands... and so long as you don't introduce more variables, like a cant to the forks so that the bands don't appear as one solid line to your dominant eye... then shooting the slingshot is exactly the same as shooting a rifle. All you do is line up the top band to the target and you'll hit it. Very simple.
Now, of course you don't have traditional sights on a slingshot like you do with a rifle... so you'll always be more precise with the rifle... but for targets that are fairly close to you, or are large enough... you'll be able to shoot pretty close to the same with either.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I like that describing it so easily by using the tank as a reference excellent.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_Thanks guys!_


----------

